# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  hey guys, think I'll look alright bald?

## irishpotatoes322

http://i.imgur.com/wUGQRBe.png
http://i.imgur.com/JO9FEwy.png

massive diffuse thinner here, can't see with the lighting of course but take my word for it .. it's very very noticeable.

fin gives me pretty bad brain fog so I doubt I'll ever be able to tolerate it. just using minox and nizoral and some #yolo scalp massages for the hell of it.

with beard: http://i.imgur.com/MyTX2DZ.png

I dunno brahs. what do you think? keep sides clean and just let the top go naturally? try for the short stubble statham all around? shaved head w/ beard? sorry, I know they're not the best photos, just kind of selfie mode, all I got.

thanks.

----------


## KO1

Yeah, I think you'll look good bald. No homo (not that there is anything wrong with that).

----------


## toofr

wouldn't it be better to ask girls

----------


## sarahjee

Yeah it seem you look slightly better then before ....
this is great ...

----------

